# help with red lump on jaguar cichlid



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Found this on my jag today he's housed alone so not sure what its from I do have a purple algae problem I've been dealing with here are some pics I've had him for awhile now and would such to see him go.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

¿??????????


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

This forum sucks.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah this forum sucks hard now that they switched ownership or whatever super inactive... I saw something like this on MFK look up red pimple on Cichlid and you should find some more info.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Travo said:


> This forum sucks.


It would help your cause if you gave your tanks water parameters ...which you were also asked to do on http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/help-purple-algae-taking-over-tank-86441/ and never did. For something like you are describing my first thought would be that it could possibly be related to poor water quality. I've never dealt with this type of growth on any of my fish before, so I have no first hand experience but I have heard of flowerhorns having similar growths. Here's something that I found when I googled what you are describing: Articles on the care, upkeep and maintenance of tropical fish, lumps and bumps


----------

